# الرواتب لشركة بن لادن للمقاولات



## m.alkhdour (24 مايو 2010)

ما هو سلم الرواتب لشركة بن لادن للمقاولات


----------



## m.alkhdour (24 مايو 2010)

انا مهندس معماري معروض علي العمل ماهو الرتب الذي اطلبه خبره 9 سنوات و لم يسبق لي العمل في السعودية


----------



## m.alkhdour (24 مايو 2010)

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## m.alkhdour (24 مايو 2010)

لو طلبت عقد شامل بحدود 17500 ريال مقبول ام لا


----------



## m.alkhdour (24 مايو 2010)

لا يوجد احد عنده معلومة


----------



## m.alkhdour (24 مايو 2010)

الى كل مهندس يرغب فى السفر الى السعودية ودول الخليج شى مهم جداا

وياريت كل من لة تجربة مع السفر يساهم بالرد ويشارك حتى يستفيد كل المهندسين من تجربتة


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (25 مايو 2010)

الخبره 5 سنوات 11000 ريال شامل


----------



## m.alkhdour (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على المشركة زميل arc_sherif_81


----------



## m.alkhdour (26 مايو 2010)

من قلة الردود التوقع انه المهندس المعماري اقل المهندسين غربة


----------



## m.alkhdour (28 مايو 2010)

ارجو الافادة حيث ان بعض العروض 14000 شامل
13000 شامل في حالة العمل في المكتب
 17000 شامل ..........في الموقع 
ارجو النصيحة


----------



## man99 (28 مايو 2010)

:83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83::83:
:86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86:
أولا وتصحيحاً : هي مجموعة بن لادن السعودية وليس بن لادن للمقاولات وهي ليست مقاولات بس بل هي اكبر من ذالك بكثير 

:73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73:

ثانيا : المجموعة ليست شركه واحده فقط بل هي شركات كثر وتختلف رواتب كل شركه على حدا


----------



## m.alkhdour (29 مايو 2010)

man99 شكرا على التصحيح وانا و الكل يعرف ذلك .
نحن في الاردن و خصوصا المهندسين المتعرف عليه هو شركة بن لادن للمقاولات كون العمل في احدى شركات امقاولات الانشائية للمجموعة 
المهم زميل شو الرواتب في كل شركة اذا كان عندك معلومة 
شكرا للتواصل man99 شكرا.


----------



## shadyrey (29 مايو 2010)

اتوقع الرواتب لازم متقلش عن 15 الى 20 ومتنساش انك بعد سنه هتكون خبره 10 سنوات واستشارى فى مجالك


----------



## m.alkhdour (29 مايو 2010)

شاكر لك زميل shadyrey للمشاركة .


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (30 مايو 2010)

*14000 **شامل في حالة العمل في المكتب مناسب
*


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (30 مايو 2010)

الأستشاري في مصر بعد 15 سنه 
معرفش في السعوديه كام سنه


----------



## m.alkhdour (30 مايو 2010)

شو يعني مكتب مناسب بس 14000 لخبرة 5-6 سنوات حسب ماقيل وفي شركات المقاولات بيصل الى 17000
ارجو التوضيح و شكرا زميل arc_sherif_81


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (31 مايو 2010)

14000 او 15000 مناسب لخبره 8 او 9 سنوات في المكتب


----------



## الشتاء (20 أغسطس 2010)

اريد إميل شركة بن لادن فى القاهرة


----------



## خالد يونس (20 أغسطس 2010)

طب وحديث التخرج بقى بياخد كام مع الخبره اثناء فتره الدراسه والمهاره فى استخدام البرامج الهندسيه كاد وماكس وافترافيكت وفيراى وخلافه


----------



## اسامة اشرى (20 أغسطس 2010)

اخى المهندس اولا ربنا يوفقك ويهديك الى وظيفه مناسبه وتكون شىء كويس تقدر تكون منه نفسك انشاء الله
ثانيا : لازم تعرف ان الدنيا كويسه فى الخليج والسعوديه بلد كويسه برضه
بلد كلها امان واستقرار والناس فيها محترمين جدا 
ومن اهم مميزات السعوديه ان الحياه فيها رخيصه
وفيها بلد رائعه اسمها الخبر
بس اللى لازم تعرفه وتكون على درايه بيه هو عقدك والاوفر اللى انتا هتمضى عليه 
لان المشكله كلها فى السعوديه هيا مش البلد ولا الناس اللى انتا هتشتغل معاهم 
المشكله فى الناس اللى هيا هيسفروك من مصر او من اى مكان 
لان بيعملوا معاك اتفاق ويكونوا مؤكدين على كل كلمه فيه 
وبعد كده لما تروح السعوديه تلاقى الاتفاق متغير تماما 
ليه بقى لان الشخص اللى بيسفرك بيكون عباره عن مجرد شخص باخد عموله فقط عليك
وهوا لما بيتكلم معاك بيتكلم باسم الشركه السعوديه كانه شخص موظف فيها 
ولكن للاسف ده مجرد انسان بيصدر وياخد عموله
وخلى بالك من موضوع ساعات العمل الاضافيه 
لانك هنا فمصر بيوعودوك بساعات عمل اضافى ولما تسافر تجد ان موضوع ساعات العمل الاضافى شىء مش موجود اساسا ولا حد بيتكلم عنه 
خلى بالك يا هندسه من هذا الكلام
وربنا يوفقك
والمرتبات للعلم خمس سنوات خبره من 12000 الى ريال15000


----------



## semsems (7 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

عيدكم مبارك 

ارجو الرد علي استفساري 

لو مهندس مدني تنفيذ دفعة 2002 راتبه كام ومهندس دفعة 2007 راتبه كام

شركة sacodeco 
تشطيبات تبع مجموعة بن لادن

مع الشكر


----------



## ahmed_d (9 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا
ربنا يرزق الجميع بإذن الله
ياريت لو عنوان او بريد لشركات كبيره بالسعوديه
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## طارق العدل (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مهندس معمارى فى بن لادن يا اخى بن لادن ليس فيها سلم للرواتب او اى شىء غير العلاقات الشخصيه وكل جنسيه بترفع فى مرتبات مهندسيها ماعدا المصريين اعرف مهندس فلسطينى يقال انه مهندس زراعة وغيره المفروض انه فورمان او مشرف مرتبه اعلى من المهندسين المصريين فيا اخى توكل على الله وصلى استخارة


----------



## طارق العدل (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بس هو بعدل ربنا لو العقد شامل لا يقل المرتب عن 25000


----------



## محمد فاخر الأمير (15 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا مهندس معماري مصري أبحث عن فرصة عمل خبرة ثلاث سنين أعمل كمدير للمشروعات بمجموعة شركات وايضا اشراف وتنفيذ رقم الهاتف 0120502053


----------



## سعد أرك (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*أنا مهندس معماري أطلب العمل لدى شركة ابن لادن*

أنا مهندس معماري الإسم سعد عبد الرزاق من سورية تولد حفر الباطن السعودية تخرج دورة تموز 2010 التعاقد لدى شركة بن لادن في السعودية .
أتقن العمل على البرامج الهندسية على الحاسب بشكل ممتاز مثل التريدي ماكس والأوتوكاد 3d ,2d والفتوشوب ..... 
أجيد اللغة الإنكليزية بشكل جيد .
وأتمنى الرد بسرعة إن أمكن
السيفي مرفق بملف وورد مضغوط .
هاتف 963317771308+)
mobile+963999709496 
E.mail [email protected] 
وشكرًا لكم .​


----------



## سعد أرك (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشاهدة المرفق cv.... ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط³ط¹ط¯ ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط±ط²ط§ظ‚.rarأنا مهندس معماري الإسم سعد عبد الرزاق من سورية تولد حفر الباطن السعودية تخرج دورة تموز 2010 التعاقد لدى شركة بن لادن في السعودية .
أتقن العمل على البرامج الهندسية على الحاسب بشكل ممتاز مثل التريدي ماكس والأوتوكاد 3d ,2d والفتوشوب ..... 
أجيد اللغة الإنكليزية بشكل جيد .
وأتمنى الرد بسرعة إن أمكن
السيفي مرفق بملف وورد مضغوط .
هاتف 963317771308+)
mobile+963999709496 
E.mail [email protected] 

وشكرًا لكم .​
\


----------



## معماريين (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز انا لسه راجع نهائي من السعودية و كنت اتقاضي 5000 ريال غير شامل السكن و بدل الانتقال و الرعايه الصحية و بقول لك انه كان متناسب شويه و لكن يوجد هناك من يتقاضي 6500 و يعمل مثلي وع العلم اني 10 سنوات خبره الفرق في المكان اللي تشتغل فيه استغير الله و ربنا يوفقك و لا تنسي ان السكن و الانتقال في السعوديه غالي نوعا ما حسب المكان اللي حتعمل فيه


----------



## مصعب صالح (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبة للراتب اخي يختلف من مجموعه الى اخرى 
و ايضا هناك اهتمام اكثر بالبلد الذي قدمت منه 
فمثلا المهندس اللبناني راتبه اعلىالرواتب بسبب غلاء المعيشة في لبنان 
الاردني ( فسطيني و اردني ) يأتي في المرتبة التالية و يليهم السوري و من ثم المصري 
هذا ما اعلمه 
أتمنى لك التوفيق 
اي حاجة تواصل معي عبر الرسائل الخاصة 
استطيع افادتك


----------



## محمد يس (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم حسب علمي متوسط الراتب الاساسي يكون 10000 ريال و10 % بدل انتقال و25 % بدل سكن و4 تذاكر طيران سنويا وشهر اجازه مدفوع الراتب وذلك لمن لديه 10 سنوات خبره فعليه. 
وفي حالة العمل في شركات المقاولات يكون البونص هو الفيصل بعد تنتهاء المشروع يكون تقريبا 3 اشهر للسنه
احسب الاجمالي واقسمه علي 12 وشوف يبقا كام
والله الموفق وربنا يبارك


----------



## سليم الغمرى (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندسين مصر الارزاق بيدى الله وكله ونصيبه


----------



## horizon (1 أكتوبر 2010)

19000 شامل وفى المكتب


----------



## kass9m10 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

:83:الله يزيد ويبارك


----------



## طارق العدل (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*فثق*

[يبليل


----------



## mostafahamissa (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ده راتب ممتاز انا بشتغل فى السعودية
اقبل وتوكل على الله


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (29 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد يس قال:


> الاخ الكريم حسب علمي متوسط الراتب الاساسي يكون 10000 ريال و10 % بدل انتقال و25 % بدل سكن و4 تذاكر طيران سنويا وشهر اجازه مدفوع الراتب وذلك لمن لديه 10 سنوات خبره فعليه.
> وفي حالة العمل في شركات المقاولات يكون البونص هو الفيصل بعد تنتهاء المشروع يكون تقريبا 3 اشهر للسنه
> احسب الاجمالي واقسمه علي 12 وشوف يبقا كام
> والله الموفق وربنا يبارك




ده أقرب ما يكون للواقع

وحسب علمي وعملي في المملكه

1- الراتب الاساسي يجب الا يقل عن 3000 + عدد سنين الخبره = 13000 في حاله عشر سنيين 
لان ال 3000 هيكونوا مصريفيك مع فرق المعيشه 

2- بدل سكن 3 شهور = 39000
3- بدل انتقال 10 % = 1300 * 12 شهر = 15600
4- ثلاث تذاكر طيران ذهاب وعوده ( وحده ليك وواحده للزوجه وواحد لواحد من الاولاد) = 2000 *3 = 6000
5- تامين صحي لثلاث أفراد كالطيران = 2500*3 = 7500
6- اجازه شهر مدفوعه الراتب 
لحساب ال package

فيكون المجموع = 13000 *12 +39000+15600+6000+7500 =224100

اقسم علي 12
يبقي راتب الشهر package
= 18675 أي 19000 ريال

ويجب العلم أن اي شئ ستتنازل عنه ستدفعه من جيبك وهتلاقي في أخر السنه أنك معملتش حاجه تذكر مقرنه بمصر والحكايه وما فيها عيشه كويسه وعمره وحج وخلاص وخصوصا انك هدخل ولادك المدارس يعني بالميت 3000 ريال سنوي لكل طفل وكل واحد ومستواه






*واليكم ملف excel لحساب الراتب ك package
*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/34437_01293604467.zip


----------



## dode789 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بصراحة انا اعمل حاليا بالسعودية بس ما اتوقع الرواتب تكون صحيحة وليست كل الشركات مثل مجموعه بن لادن كما ان احتمال ان تتوظف في المجموعه لو حسبناها رياضيا فاكيد انها لا تزيد عن 0.5% 
الرواتب يدخل بها عده عوامل منها الخبرة وعدد سنوات الخبرة ومكان العمل السابق وهل عملت بالخليج قبل ذلك والمكان الذي ستعمل به وماذا ستعمل تنفيذ او مكتبي 
وبالاخير اوكد ان الرواتب بالنسبة لحديث التخرج لا تقل مهما كانت الظروف عن 5 او 6 الاف ريال والباقي قسمه ونصيب


----------



## الرسام الصغير (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اريد ان اعرف ما هى الشروط للتقدم للعمل بهذه الشركة - من خيث - السن والتخصصات المطلوبة 
وكيفية التقدم للشركة وما هى وسيلة الاتصال بها - ارجو الافادة


----------



## yahya800 (19 يناير 2011)

دائما لا أحب المشاركة لكن هذا الموضوع المضحك إستوقفني
أولاً - من طرح السئوال لا يبحث عن الجواب لأنه يعرف الجواب ؟؟؟
ثانيا: لا توجد رواتب بهذه الضخامة في السعودية إطلاقا و حتى المهندسين السعوديين لا تصل رواتبهم و لا تقترب من 20 الف كما ذكر و لكن الدافع هو تحطيم الباحثين عن فرص عمل في السعودية و تحطيم العاملين بها بإشعارهم بأن مرتباتهم منخفظة جدا مقارنة بما هو عند الآخرون.
ثالثا: إن معدل المرتب للمهندس منسجم مع تكاليف المعيشة في جميع بلدان العالم تقريبا ولا يعني الإنتقال للعمل في دولة أخرى أنك ستكون مليونيرا خلال سنة.
رابعا : إن الشركات الريادية في السعودية مثل شركة بن لادن مرتباتها عادية متوافقة مع مرتبات السوق ولكن يوجد بها فرص جيدة للمهندس المتميز و المنتج حيث تمنح علاوات على الإنتاج و يستفيد الكثير من مهندسي الشركة من ما يجنونه من سمسرة أعمال الشركة على مقاولي الباطن و ما يحصلون عليه من عمولات ورشاوي من الموردين لذلك يبررو المستوى المعيشي الذي وصلوا إليه من تلك الأعمال بالرواتب المرتفعه بل الخرافية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (19 يناير 2011)

yahya800 قال:


> دائما لا أحب المشاركة لكن هذا الموضوع المضحك إستوقفني
> أولاً - من طرح السئوال لا يبحث عن الجواب لأنه يعرف الجواب ؟؟؟
> ثانيا: لا توجد رواتب بهذه الضخامة في السعودية إطلاقا و حتى المهندسين السعوديين لا تصل رواتبهم و لا تقترب من 20 الف كما ذكر و لكن الدافع هو تحطيم الباحثين عن فرص عمل في السعودية و تحطيم العاملين بها بإشعارهم بأن مرتباتهم منخفظة جدا مقارنة بما هو عند الآخرون.
> ثالثا: إن معدل المرتب للمهندس منسجم مع تكاليف المعيشة في جميع بلدان العالم تقريبا ولا يعني الإنتقال للعمل في دولة أخرى أنك ستكون مليونيرا خلال سنة.
> رابعا : إن الشركات الريادية في السعودية مثل شركة بن لادن مرتباتها عادية متوافقة مع مرتبات السوق ولكن يوجد بها فرص جيدة للمهندس المتميز و المنتج حيث تمنح علاوات على الإنتاج و يستفيد الكثير من مهندسي الشركة من ما يجنونه من سمسرة أعمال الشركة على مقاولي الباطن و ما يحصلون عليه من عمولات ورشاوي من الموردين لذلك يبررو المستوى المعيشي الذي وصلوا إليه من تلك الأعمال بالرواتب المرتفعه بل الخرافية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 فعلا انا أؤيد هذا الرأي والله المستعان 
الشخص يبقى شغال في بلده بمبلغ لا يوازي ربع الراتب الذي يسافر عليه ورغم ذلك لا يحمد الله


----------



## طارق العدل (22 يناير 2011)

:61::59:


----------



## dreameryoungman (22 يناير 2011)

*الجواب الشافي*

راتب اساسي 10000 ريال
بدل سكن 30000 ريال سنوي
بدل مواصلات 1000 ريال شهري
شهر اجازة مدفوع عن كل 11 شهر
تأمين طبي لك ولزوجتك واولادك
تذاكر طيران لك ولزوجتك واولادك
عقد مدته سنة فقط او مدته مفتوحة بواقع زيادة سنوية 5%
اوفر تايم الساعة ب ساعة نصف

وربنا يوفقك كده المرتب الشامل يقترب من 15000 الف ريال


----------



## emadshahin (25 يناير 2011)

يا رب اكتبلنا لقمة عيش فى بن لادن


----------



## m.alkhdour (26 يناير 2011)

يا جماعة شكرا شكرا شكرا لكم على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## raafat_dh2 (30 يناير 2011)

العمل المكتبي مع تامين شامل اكيد 5000 دولار اميركي لي قريب مهندس في الشركة هذه.اواخر السنة انشالله انا مسافر للعمل هناك


----------



## إسلام علي (8 فبراير 2011)

*ينص الخبراء على ان من اعظم وافشل الطرق فى المقابلة الشخصية المناقشة فى المرتبات بين صاحب الشركة والموظف ولكن يجب ان تترك المرتب لصاحب العمل هو الذى يحدده لك وليس انت وبعد مدة نجد صدمة فى المرتب وكثرة مشاكلنا فى العمل لذلك هذا الموضوع سهل التعرف على الشركات ومرتب كل شركة طبقا للمهندسين المدنى فقط وهذة عن تجارب المهندسين القائيمين فيها 


والمرتب يتوقف على قسمين 
القطاع الخاص ....... القطاع العام 

اولا القطاع الخاص يتوقف على عدة عوامل بالنسبة للمرتب 
1- حجم الاعمال 
2- نوع الاعمال 
3-فئة الشركة وسمعتها 
4 -بعد المشروع عن المناطق العمرانية والمدن
5-خبرة المهندس وكفاءته لها العامل الاكبر فى تحديد الراتب 
6-نوع العمل اذا كنت مهندس مقاول او اشراف او مهندس مالك واذا كنت مهندس مقاول تفرق اذا كنت مكتب فنى او تنفيذ لان مرتب المكتب الفنى 3/4 مرتب التنفيذ تقريبا
7- اذا كنت مكتب فنى الدورات والبرامج التى تجيدها ومدى اجادتك لها 
تقريبا هى دى معظم العوامل التى يتوقف عليها مرتب المهندس ده بالنسبة للقطاع الخاص 


ثانيا القطاع العام بيتوقف على عدة عوامل بالنسبة للمرتب 
1- نوع التعيين (دائم او عقد سنوى ) 
2-سنة التخرج 
3-عدد سنين العمل بالشركة
4-نوع القطاع المنتسب اليه او العملية لان البدلات بتفرق من مشروع طرق مثلا الى مشروع مبانى 
وتقريبا المسافة مبتفرقشى كتير.......

لكن لاحظت انه فى الفترة الاخيرة بعض الشركات تطلب مهندسين خريجو 2009 و 2008 وتعرض عليهم مرتبات من 1000 الى 1200 وفى مشاريع بالمدن الجديدة مثل مدينة السادات ومعظم هذه الشركات بمدينة الاسكندرية فمثلا كان فى اعلان فى جريدة الاهرام شركة مقاولات بالاسكندرية تطلب مهندسين 2009 و 2008 بمرتب 1000 جنيه ) واسم هذه الشركة تقريبا (مصر للمقولات واعمال الطبقات ) طبعا هم لا ينشرون اسم الشركة 
وأيضا هناك شركة (صبحى حسين للمقاولات ) تعرض مرتبات 1200...
ويقول المهندسي الخبراء يجب ان ننبه على زملائنا حديثى التخرج بألا يقبلو بترخيص انفسهم والقبول بهذه المرتبات الضعيفة نظرا للظروف المعيشية الصعبة حاليا لانهم هكذا يؤذون كل زملائهم ..(ودائما الشركات المحترمة التى تريد ان تصنع كوادر لها تقدر المهندس من بداية عمله معها) .كما تفعل حاليا المقاولون العرب فهى بدأت ترفع مرتباتها حتى تربى كوادر بعض ملاحظة هروب مهندسيها بعد أخذ الخبرة منها.....



وسوف اسرد بعض مرتبات الشركات فى مصر:
1 -شركة البدر للاستثمار العقارى (حديث التخرج 1825 مع وجود حوافز نسبة من المستخلص ) قطاع خاص _ مشاريع ب 6 أكتوبر مثل اسكان مبارك - الكرمة 1 و 2 و 3


2 - طلعت مصطفى (حديث التخرج 2009 يحصل على 1500 جنية مع زيادة 250 فى شهر يناير وهناك حوافز كل 3شهور 1500 ) 

3 - شركة العدنان للمقاولات (فئة أولى ) (حديث التخرج 2000جنية ) شركة اولاد حلبية شركة بورسعيدية

شركات القطاع العام : 
1 -المقاولون العرب (اول 3 شهور 1300 ثم يصعد المرتب الى حوالى 1800 - 2000 )

2 -النصر ( حسن علام ) : قطاع المبانى 1350 --قطاع الطرق 1750 مع وجود تحصيل سنوى 

3 -مختار ابراهيم : نفس مرتبات حسن علام تقريبا

4 - مصر لاعمال الاسمنت المسلح : 1250 الى 1300 مع وجود تحصيل سنوى

5 - النصر (إيجيكو ) :من 1300 الى 1400

6 -النيل العامة للطرق : تقريبا 2000

7 - وادى النيل للمقاولات والاستثمار العقارى تابعة لجهاز المخابرات ) حديث التخرج 2000جنية



رواتب 2001 و 2002 و 2003 و 2004 فى القطاع الخاص تكون كبيرة ومن الممكن ان تصل لضعف المرتبات التى ذكرتها فى الاول لحديثى التخرج .
وهناك بعض الشركات مثل :البدر للاستثمار العقارى بتدى كل سنة خبرة 200 جنيه زيادة يعنى كده خريج 2001ياخد تقريبا 3425 مع زيادة نسبته فى الحوافز 

اما فى القطاع العام تقريبا مبيبقاش الفرق كبير يعنى مصر للاسمنت المسلح بتدى لخريج 2003 من 1700الى 2200

وهناك شركة متميزة فى مجال التربة اسمها سوفتيك لابحاث التربة والمقاولات ولها موقع على النت بتدى 1000جنيه اساسى وحوافز من800الى 1000 حسب العمل وبدل اعاشة 15 جنيه فى اليوم والمواصلات من بلدك الى مكان العمل ده بالنسبة الى خريجى 2008 و 2007 اكيد الدفعات الاكبر بيزيد المرتب عن كده.


شركة سياك :مبدئيا اول تعيين هناك لابد ان يكون 2006 مبيرضوش ياخدو 2007 او 08 او 09
1- 2006 المرتب الأساسى 4200 جنية وبعد خصم التأمينات والضرائب تصل الى 3150 جنية وده بدون يدل المشروع وده على حسب مكان المشروع واقل حاجة بالنسبة للمشاريع داخل القاهرة 10 % من المرتب الأساسى وبالتالى يصل المرتب الى 3500
2- 2005 يصل فى الأخر الى 4350
3-2004 يصلى الى 5100
4-2003يصل الى 5750
5- 2002 يصل الى 6500
اوراسكم هى هى نفس المرتبات تقريبا ويمكن اقل كمان بحوالى 200 جنيه

مراسم (بن لادن ) 
اضرب الأرقام اللى فاتت * 1.5 لكل دفعة تقريبا

طبعا كل ما بتزيد الدفعة بيزيد المرتب بس مش بمقدار كبير زى الشركات الخاصة 
وبعدين هى دلوقتى بتبدأ المرتب 1300 وبعد كام شهر بتاخد الحوافز الانتاجية والبدلات كاملة ممكن توصل ل1900 او 2000


يقول احد المهندسين الذى يعمل فى شركة اوراسكوم للاسكان التعاونى :
الراتب لحديثى التخرج 1800 جنية 
خبرة سته سنوات 4000 جنية 
خبرة عشرة 8000 جنية غير الوقت الاضافى

واخيرا يقول خبرا المهندسين ان مرتب اى مهندس حديث التخرج غالبا لا يقل عن 1500 جنيه حسب امكانيات الشركه والافضل لاى مهندس حديث التخرج هو العمل فى شركات صغيره الحجم لان ده بيعلمك انك تعتمد على نفسك بشكل كبير وبوضعك تحت ضغوط كبيره من الناحيه الفنيه والاداريه للمواقع ويفضل البدايه فى الواقع بدلا من مهندسى المكتب الفنى لان البدايه الصعبه تفيد المهندس فى الكبر 

وايضا اذا اقترحت لك الشركة بمرتب 1400 او 1300 جنية فوافق على ذلك وعند مرورك 3 او 4 شهور للعمل فى الشركة فاطلب اذن منهم بان يرفعو المرتب الى ماتحب ان يرفعو وليس لديهم مانع او اعتراض وهذة عن تجربة شخصية حيث ان اغلبهم يوافقون اول مرة من اجل البقاء فى الشركة وعنده استمرارة واظهار كفائتة يطلب منهم زيادة المرتب من اجل تعبة واستمرارة فى العمل حتى كان فى خريج بيحصل على 1400 وطلب زيادة المرتب الى 1850 بعد 4 او 5 شهور فواققت الشركة على ذلك ولكن بشرط يجب عليك الاحترام واظهار قدراتة وكفائتك امامهم باستمرار لكى يرفعو لك المرتب كل 3 شهور او 5 او على حسب نظام الشركة 
فى النهايه يجب على المهندس حديث التخرج ان يبحث عن وظيفه مهندس موقع بمرتب مبدئ محترم

ونسال الله ان يوفق جميع الطلاب والمهندسين وان يرزقنا وهو خير الرازقين

منقول
*


----------



## m_glall81 (7 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة الكرام*

بس لو سمحت يا باشمهندس دة بالنسبة لخبرة كام سنة ؟ و لو كانت الخبرة من (3-5) سنوات يبقى الراتب كام ؟ و معدل الزيادة السنوية كام فى السنة ؟ و لماذا لا يوجد بدل اثاث السكن ؟
و السؤال عن مرتبات مهندسين التنفيذ بالسعودية ................
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## m_glall81 (7 مارس 2011)

*بس لو سمحت يا باشمهندس دة بالنسبة لخبرة كام سنة ؟ و لو كانت الخبرة من (3-5) سنوات يبقى الراتب كام ؟ و معدل الزيادة السنوية كام فى السنة ؟ و لماذا لا يوجد بدل اثاث السكن ؟
و السؤال عن مرتبات مهندسين التنفيذ بالسعودية ................
و لكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## م.ابوحازم88 (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## م.ابوحازم88 (12 مارس 2011)

انا سنة 5 هنسه مدني اختصاص مساحة وحاب استفسر عن اهم الامور اللي لازم اتقنها قبل ما اسافر ع خليج


----------



## ahmedsaadtaha (16 أبريل 2011)

الأخوة الكرام
أنا عندى كلمة من كلامات سيد الأولين والأخرين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم " أرض بما قسم الله لك تكون أغنى الناس "
فما فائدة أن يجمع الانسان الملايين
وهو غير راضى
أو أن يجمع من حرام ويدخل النار
والسلام ختام


----------



## shazli2007 (29 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعه مرتبات السعوديه ماهش بالضخامه دى ولكن 
المرتب بيكون على حسب خبرتك فى السعوديه او دول الخليج عموما وكمان على حسب الكفيل يعنى ايه 
لو كنت كفاله خارجيه مرتبك بيزيد كتير عن لو كنت انت بتشتغل مع كفيلك 
عموما هى ارزاق وفى نفس الوقت لازم ناخذ بالاسباب


----------



## بو رامي (29 أبريل 2011)

الله يرزك صل صلاة الاستخاره توكل على الله


----------



## m.alkhdour (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المشاركة


----------



## tameradel20 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*مرتبات شركة المراسم بن لادن*

طيب بعد اذنك كنت عايز اعرف مهندس فنون تطبيقية ديكور خريج 1999 ياخد فى شركة مراسم بن لادن كام ؟




إسلام علي قال:


> *ينص الخبراء على ان من اعظم وافشل الطرق فى المقابلة الشخصية المناقشة فى المرتبات بين صاحب الشركة والموظف ولكن يجب ان تترك المرتب لصاحب العمل هو الذى يحدده لك وليس انت وبعد مدة نجد صدمة فى المرتب وكثرة مشاكلنا فى العمل لذلك هذا الموضوع سهل التعرف على الشركات ومرتب كل شركة طبقا للمهندسين المدنى فقط وهذة عن تجارب المهندسين القائيمين فيها *
> 
> 
> *والمرتب يتوقف على قسمين *
> ...


----------



## علاء يوسف (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الرواتب اكيد محترمة


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً اسلام علي


----------



## haitham_zaki00 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

15000 الشركات الإستشارية الكبري بخبرة من خمس سنوات


----------



## ابراهيم حاتم (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن اعرف ازاى اقدم فى شركة بن لادن
يعنى لو سمحتم لو حد معاة اميل الشركة يبعتهولى
على اميلى[email protected]


----------



## ahmed arfa (7 أكتوبر 2011)

طب انا لومعايا ماجستيرهل مرتبي بيزيد ولا مش بتفرق


----------



## engeneeraf (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الوضع اللي نعانيه في الغربه يجعلنا نقف صامتين .:8:


----------



## hishaa3 (14 سبتمبر 2014)

السلا عليكم 
بعد اذنك استفسار جزاك الله خير
انا مهندس مدني 2006 من مصر 
عندي فرصة للعمل مدير جوده في شركة العراب
عاوز اعرف طبيعة العمل 
وكم يكون راتبي اللي متنزلش عنه
ونظام التعامل 
والاجازات
والستقدام والسياره 
وهل فعلا هي من افضل الشركات فالسعوديه


----------



## Nile Man (23 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع كبيير جدا


----------

